# Reducir fuente de 24v a 20v



## br1iri (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola amigos,tengo el siguiente problema y agradecería cualquier ayuda:
Tengo un sistema de placas solares que aimentan un par de baterias en serie de 12V/95A con lo que se me acumulan 24V.El problema esta en que esas baterias tienen que alimentar un pc de 20V.He buscado un trafo de 24 a 20 pero me dicen que no hay.¿Cómo pro dría solucionarlo?
gracias de antemano


----------



## Jose Juan (Feb 2, 2010)

Buenas, Si estuviese en tu lugar, yo lo que haria es lo siguiente.
no se si conoces los reguladores de la familia 78xx, son unos integrados de tres pines que se suelen usar para estabilizar voltajes con rizos o picos para lograr una señal pura de xx voltios. Pues bien, para tu caso yo usaria los reguladores LM7818.
estos reguladores te proporcionan en funcionamiento normal exactamente 18 voltios. tranquilo, hay una forma muy sencilla de lograr 20 voltios estables a su salida:
dicho regulador posee 3 pines: entrada, referencia y salida. para tu proyecto tan solo tendrias que conectar la fuente de 24 volts (que casi seguro que a pleno sol son mas de 28) a la entrada del regulador, el PC a la salida y el truco viene en la patilla de referencia.
en esta patilla habrás de conectar un divisor de tensión. yo lo haria con dos resistencias fisicas de valor fijo, pero como no te se decir asi a voz de pronto el valor de las resistencias te aconsejo que uses una resistencia variable conectada de este modo:
un pin de los extremos a la fuente de 24, el otro al negativo comun y el pin variable a la patilla de referencia del regulador.
variando el valor de esta resistencia modificarás el V de salida del regulador, siendo que cuanto mas acerques el valor de la resistencia al negativo de la instalación, mas se aproximará dicho valor a los 18V predefinidos del regulador.

por ultimo, para salvar el problema de la intensidad, simplemente tienes que poner varios reguladores en paralelo (uniendo todos los pins de entrada con los otros de entrada, etc.) para asi lograr una mayor intensidad.
espero haberte ayudado, si quieres te puedo hacer un pequeño esquema al paint para ilustrarte la idea. 
Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

No es conveniente emplear un regulador "Serie" tipo LM78xx por el vajo rendimiento que presenta, además de que no alcanza a cubrir lo que consume tu PC, es mas conveniente buscar un regulador por ancho de pulso (PWM).
Algo como * LM22679*


----------



## Jose Juan (Feb 2, 2010)

Supongo que al decir que tienes baterias de 12V/95A, te referiras a que la capacidad de dichas baterias es de 95Ah ya que probablemente sean de coche. Tambien me imagino que el PC que quieres alimentar es un portatil (los lenovo, acer, dell e IBM usan ese voltaje en el cargador), por lo que probablemente no necesites mas de 4,5 A a la salida del circuito.
si ese es el caso, con un integrado LM22679 como el que propone nuestro compañero creo que solucionarias tu problema con un buen rendimiento energetico (los reguladores PWM apenas se calientan).
por otro lado, si buscas simplicidad de diseño y construcción, y algo economico te sigo recomendando la familia LM78xx debido a que no necesitan componentes externos para funcionar y su precio es muy bajo. Aparte, poniendo 5 reguladores en paralelo te sobraria para proporcionar unos 5 amperios sin perder mucho rendimiento, ademas de que con un disipador de un ordenador viejo arreglarias el problema del calor que pueda ser generado.
saludos!


----------



## br1iri (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok,muchas gracias,me voy a poner manos a la obra y ya os contaré si tengo algún problema.
Y si,efectivamente el pc es un IBM


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola.
Usa el LM338 (es de 5A), con R1=120 ohm , R2= 1800 ohm.
Se sobre entiende que el regulador debe estar ensambaldo en un disipador de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## br1iri (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,este fin de semana intentaré hacer el montaje en principio con el LM, pero he estado mirando mis viejos apuntes y he visto que tal vez un convertidor reductor BUCK me pueda servir también,me aquivoco? De ser asi que sale más económico???
Molto gracie


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola.
Probablemente un regulador es más económico, pero, también es memos eficiente.
Vas a tener que decidir entre eficicencia y economía.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## br1iri (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok,al final me he decidido porprobar con un LM338,como me dijo elaficionado ,espero que no haya problemas para encontrarlo;pero no se si convendria ponerle un condesador y un diodo de protección.
Aparte he visto en las especificaciones del regulador pone P menor o igual de 50W,aunque creo que es en la salida,no?Porque sino se jodio el invento...jeje
Mas o menos el esquema seria el siguiente no?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola.
Tiene que ser necesriamente 20V, prodría ser 18V, ya que el regulador solo trabaja con una diferencia de voltajes de entrada y salida mínima de 3V, digo esto porque cuando la batería se baje a menos de 23V el regulado dejara de trabajar bien, y con 19V ó 18V tienes un margen mayor de descenso del voltaje de la batería. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jose Juan (Feb 8, 2010)

hola de nuevo. si las baterias y la placa solo las vas a usar con un aparato conectado (el pc) realmente no vas a necesitar un gran rendimiento. siendo realistas, el LM78xx tiene unas perdidas mas bien minimas. obviamente, si lo comparamos a otros reguladores como los pwm, pues parece que tengan muchas perdidas, pero realmente son muy efectivos.
con estos reguladores, tampoco tendrias el problema de la bajada de tensión, ya que estos chips son capaces de darte a la salida 20V aunque a la entrada solo tuvieras 20,3V.
yo por experiencia te los aconsejo por sus principales ventajas, ya que suponen un circuito facil de construir, barato y admiten un gran margen de entrada de voltaje. siempre que Vin sea igual o mayor que Vout te dará una señal estable a la salida.
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2010)

Jose Juan dijo:


> . . .  ya que estos chips son capaces de darte a la salida 20V aunque a la entrada solo tuvieras 20,3V.


 
No es cierto , necesitan al menos 3 Vcc de más. 

Personalmente me inclino por la PWM.


----------



## Jose Juan (Feb 8, 2010)

bueno, no queria alargarme en la explicacion asi que lo puse sencillo, pero veo que induce a error.
Los 78xx si que son capaces de dar xx voltios siempre que Vin sea = o mayor que Vout (xx), pero yo he comprobado que esto es cierto y fiable solo en casos en los que se quiera reducir el voltaje (como es este caso) de una señal que sea continua y pura. es decir, mientras que no usemos el circuito como rectificador de señal para obtener xx volts de una señal rizada o similar, la restriccion de los 3V queda anulada en la practica. Si afirmo esto es por que yo he usado un par de reguladores 7812 para obtener siempre 12V de una bateria de moto (14,3V - 12V). el voltaje solo descendia por debajo de 12V en la patilla de salida cuando la bateria descendia por debajo de 12V.
para ser honesto, al introducir un divisor de tension en la toma de referencia de un 7818 para obtener 20V no se si seria aplicable esta regla, pero teniendo en cuenta que la fuente proporciona una señal pura de CC, dudo que el rectificador tuviese problemas en ofrecer el voltaje deseado.
de todas formas, recuerdo que el compañero dispone de una fuente que oscilará entre 24V-26V, asi que de todas formas en este caso no habria problemas en ese asunto.

como tambien dije anteriormente, creo que el step-down por PWM es siempre lo mas recomendable para lograr buen rendimiento, pero no estamos hablando de un proceso industrial, sino de alimentar un ordenador ahorrando dinero y tiempo. y siempre que pienso en algun proyecto de similares caracteristicas me decanto por los 78xx.


----------



## br1iri (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,lo cierto es que ahora mismo las baterias tienen que alimentar otro aparato pero la idea es que al final haya dos de 12V solo para el portatil.
Quizas sea mejor emplear los 7818 debido a que las baterias si se pueden descargar algo durante la noche y bajar de 23V.Para este caso como debo calcular el número de reguladores que he de poner y las resistencias que llevan para el divisor para no meterle mucha instensidad??

Supongo que asi también tengo que acoplar un ventilador??Porque la instación esta en una zona muyyy fria,ahora mismo a a máximas de 5º...
Muchas gracias y al menos espero q esto pueda ayudar también a alguien más.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola.
Usa mejor el LM338 ya que soporta 5A, y para 18V  R1=120 ohm, R2=1600 ohm  ó (1500 ohm + 100 ohm) o también usa un potenciómetro de calibración (o de prefijado llamado también preset).
Un disipsdor de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2010)

*Jose Juan* , sigue siendo válido que los 78XX necesitan mínimo 3 Vcc para poder seguir cumpliendo su objetivo que es REGULAR  .

Por debajo de su tensión de referencia simplemente "dejan pasar" sin regulación alguna  .

En ese caso se lo usaría simplemente para que la tensión no supere los 18 Vcc.


----------



## br1iri (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,al final realice el circuito con el LM338k con R1=120ohm y R2=1800ohm,2 diodos 1n4007 y 2 condensadores de 2,2uF y me queda una Vo:23v con Vi=24,7v....No entiendo a que se debe,he probado a reducir R2 pero no da resultado..
Si teneis alguna idea y/o sugerencia .

Un saludo y thx


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola.
Generalmente ese circuito funciona, las fallas suelen ocurrir cuando los terminales están conectados de manera incorrecta o algún elemento está mal conectado.
Si puedes publica fotos de tu circuito y así tener una mejor idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## br1iri (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola,aqui adjunto una foto del circuito,esta sin los diodos y condensadores y daba una salida de 10V????
Además probe también los l7820,que parecia que funcionaba bien poniendo 4 en paralelo pero al conectarlo a las pilas (12v/95Ah) al cabo de un rato comenzaban a dar 12-10v en vez de 20.
Si teneis alguna idea siempre es bienvenida
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2010)

No usas disipador? 

Un Protoboard no soporta tanta corriente


----------



## br1iri (Mar 9, 2010)

Lo he montado aqui antes para comprobar si funcionaba...
Luego iba a montarlo en la placa con el disipador.Sunque puede que si el problema sea usar un ladrillo.
Que amperaje soporta??lo pense pero no he visto nada....:0


----------

